# TF2?



## Riho (Jan 11, 2013)

From my experience, the TF2 community is NOT very nice to furries. I should know. I joined the Team Furtress community, and the amount of negative comments on my account was sickening. Has anybody else received such a negative response? Also, general TF2 thread. 

Favorite Class: Spah.

Why: Invisibility? Check. Backstabbing? Check. Balaclava? Check.

Least Favorite Class: Demoman

Why: If anybody mentions racism I will shoot them :V. I think that he's hard to control and I only play Demoman if sentries are all over the place.

Favorite Gamemode: Capture the Flag, because of the awesome map 2Fort.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2013)

*playing on the TeamFurtress servers*
*Known crap tier furry server*
hahaha


those losers, I'll stick with my saxton hell servers


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 11, 2013)

The Furry Pound is better.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> The Furry Pound is better.


when people arent complaining that your spray tag isnt gay porn


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2013)

Riho said:


> From my experience, the TF2 community is NOT very nice to furries. I should know. I joined the Team Furtress community, and the amount of negative comments on my account was sickening. Has anybody else received such a negative response?



What the shit? Team Fortress 2 is completely infested with furries and bronies, what game are you playing?


----------



## Fernin (Jan 11, 2013)

The TFP servers are crap, stopped playing on them ages ago.

Favorite Class: Spy

Why: Instant kills, heals from enemy medics, sowing paranoia and rage, keeping my allies infront on what the enemy is up to? What's not to like?

Least Favorite Class: Scout

Why: The character itself is obnoxious and annoying as fuck, the class plays fine but the voice overs make me want to reach through the screen and knock his teeth down his throat.

Favorite Gamemode: Payload on Gold Rush and Badwater


----------



## Riho (Jan 11, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> *Known crap tier furry server*



Really? They seemed okay


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The character itself is obnoxious and annoying as fuck, the class plays fine but the voice overs make me want to reach through the screen and knock his teeth down his throat.



I like Scout's voice actor.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 11, 2013)

Riho said:


> Really? They seemed okay



The players are generally rather bad, chat is full of the most obnoxious 'typical' furry stuff you could imagine, porn coats the walls, stacking is par for the course, the hardware the server runs on is piss pour and chokes under load, and if there's an admin on they're on the loosing team or you're whipping their ass they'll boot you. 

All in all pretty crappy, granted I haven't been there for months, but I doubt it's changed any.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> Really? They seemed okay


A server is crap tier if it crashes A lot

It have to be a crap tier if the usual conversations held in the chat is about "Hey who wants to cyber with this gay wittle wolfie"

Its crap tier when one of their admins bans you for trolling, for all you did was put a straight porn spray next to a gay one in the spawn room

I would rather go to the Furry pound than play in Furtress.
If I need to farm for kills for my strange weapons I will go to Furtress happily though as they have crap players who are too busy talking about porn or looking at em.

For now I'll stick with the furry friendly servers owned by the Saxton Hell group. Really the people who go to those servers are often surprised its a furry one, as its not blatantly furry murry purry. They reclassified themselves as a furry friendly one cause they didnt match how other furry servers are


----------



## Fernin (Jan 12, 2013)

Who the hell farms kills for a strange?  That just seems kinda pointless....


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Who the hell farms kills for a strange?  That just seems kinda pointless....


its a joke, Its my way of saying that server have bad players


----------



## Astral (Jan 12, 2013)

Ever since I started playing TF2, furry servers have this habit of having- and being ok with- hilariously stacked teams.  This happens because some regulars (who happen to be okay at the game) always jump on the same team, I suppose due to an irrational fear of having a challenge or (gasp!) losing.  The brony servers I tried playing on didn't have this problem as frequently, but immature admins mucking up the game drove me away.  Losing doesn't entitle you to spawning the HHH so you can win.

My favorite class is... I dunno.  I like all of them.  I'm most accustomed to scout, because I love the hit-and-run tactics, as well as being able to mop up weakened opponents.  Pyro is super fun (and imo, has the best hats). So on and so forth.

I don't have a class I dislike, but certain classes I'll only play a certain way, such as Demoknight, Trolldier, or Fat Spy/Special Needs Scout. (On a related-ish note, one time a heavy did nothing but follow teammates around and give out Sandvich. He wound up top-scoring.)

If you want a competent teammate, drop me a line.  My steam id is instantkarma91.  I can be anything, be it your buttmedic or Demopan, or whatever you need.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 12, 2013)

What exactly is a "Fat Spy" supposed to be? Never heard the term before.


----------



## Halceon (Jan 13, 2013)

I've only ever really seen backlash on Valve servers, and infrequently at that. Might just be because my two friends and I top score every time we're together though :V. Hard to complain with what works. Anyway. 

Best Class: Spy

Too many medics made drop Ã¼ber to count.

Favorite Class: Pyro

Because I love burning bad spies. 

Username's UST | Halceon, send me a message if you want to play.


----------



## Astral (Jan 14, 2013)

Fernin said:


> What exactly is a "Fat Spy" supposed to be? Never heard the term before.



Holiday Punch Heavy.  Back attack to force target to laugh, then taunt kill.  See here.


----------



## Dubkinz (Jan 14, 2013)

Friendly to furries? To defuse the situation, simply don't mention it


----------



## Fernin (Jan 15, 2013)

Astral said:


> Holiday Punch Heavy.  Back attack to force target to laugh, then taunt kill.  See here.





Ah! I'm familiar with the concept, just never heard it called that before. ;p


----------



## Riho (Jan 15, 2013)

Dubkinz said:


> Friendly to furries? To defuse the situation, simply don't mention it



See, this is implying that I haven't learned anything. OF COURSE I DON'T NOW!


----------



## Bulveye (Jan 15, 2013)

Yay TF2! As of now, I have 2,389 hours played. I don't join furry servers though because they're furry servers. I just sort based on ping under 50 and max players 24 or under and pass up all the fast respawn and bot crap. There's a pretty schnazzy group called Redditfurs that play TF2 weekly. I haven't played with them yet but I hope to tomorrow if I'm home. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/redditfurs


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 16, 2013)

TF2 is overrated rubbish, even tho the time I played was on The Furry Pound servers. The general gameplay got very boring very quickly for me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 16, 2013)

*have long since stopped playing vanilla TF2, only plays the various community game modes*
Come on Valve, step it up, you may have given us MvM but someone out there gonna revamp it


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a TF2 player, but I don't play on the furry servers simply because I tend to run a fair amount of skins for some of my weapons, and I don't really want to add furry character model skins to that list. Simple as that.

As for my class preferences, I'm a Pyro/Sniper/Medic player, in that order.

I can play all the classes, but those three always seem to have my best runs.

Pyro is very fun to play as, and I tend to find great combinations on his weapons and hats/misc. 

I love the Sniper because of his personality, and how well he can play if you know what you're doing. I have only a couple of loadout sets I use with him because those work the best for me. Plus, his hats/misc. tend to be quite sweet. In fact, Sniper is the class I uncrated my first Unusual for.

Medic is amazing to play as if you use him right. I like to run as a Kritz Medic a lot of the time personally, but I'll swap to my Botkiller if I want. Truth be told, Medic has started to become my main class because I love how versatile he is. His melee is fairly powerful, his primaries have great range, allowing you to be an effective force on the battlefield on top of healing and ubering. 

I'm somewhat getting into the TF2 economy, and I enjoy talking with people on trading and achievement servers, although I hardly ever farm on those anymore. I just join for the conversation.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 19, 2013)

You know what killed it for good for me? Fucking hats and crates. I have a friend who collects them and has like 7 accounts purely for crate storage.


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jan 19, 2013)

May favourite classes tend to be Medic or Demoman. Depends on my mood. Pyro's my least favourite class, but that's probably just because I generally do very poorly playing as one.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 19, 2013)

Glaice said:


> You know what killed it for good for me? Fucking hats and crates. I have a friend who collects them and has like 7 accounts purely for crate storage.



I fail to see how hats and crates affected your game what so ever. Last I checked you ran around shooting dude and stopping the cart, no finishing for useless cosmetic items.


----------



## Shardicus (Jan 25, 2013)

My Steam ID is Shardicus, but I don't use Steam lately. I'm too busy with work right now. I will be back to playing DotA 2 and TF2 in a couple months though, if anyone wants to add me.

Favorite Class: Snipeh.

Why: I like to humiliate enemies before I kill them. You will die covered in piss. From my _piss rifle_. Also, Sniper has a vest and Lennon shades as of late, and those are things that I totally wear all the time. And cool hats.

Least Favorite Class: Spah.

Why: I don't much care for Spy's playstyle.

Favorite Gamemode: Idle. I don't play competitive TF2 anymore. Idle servers are fun, because no one idles. They just troll each other all day.


----------



## Grimpkin (Jan 25, 2013)

But the HATS man... The HATS. How do you not like the hats?

Favorite Classyro
Why: Because I like to light people on fire with rainbows
Least Favorite Class: Scout
Why: Dat voice
Game mode: Payload


----------

